# Forum > News > Contests >  1 Million Gold Giveaway

## jimmyamd

All finshed. thanks =]

----------


## Anderson11

Looks like NA only

----------


## artemarkantos

Gl everyone, but i hope i will win ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

----------


## jimmyamd

I updated discord link as previous one expired.

----------


## Hi1234567

Is this over?

----------


## DEATHKINGcanal

give me gold plis zultancr

----------

